# prices at local hobby shops are nuts



## ad356 (Sep 8, 2015)

i went to two different stores today. the first store carried atlas but their selection was poor. the 2nd store i visit only dealt in peco. i thought the prices were a bit much. after he totaled up what i needed and it came to $340 i told im i had to rethink things. i am only starting out with a fairly basic 4x8 layout with two loops and attached in three places with switches, for a total of 6 switches. i want wider radius in the outside loop and 18" radius or equivalent on the inside loop. i need wide radius for my steam locomotives as i have several 4-8-4's, a 2-6-6-2, and a 2-10-0. i was expecting the track cost to be somewhere around $200. perhaps im just in sticker shock because the last time i did this, it was much cheaper. i have two un-opened #562 atlas turnouts and the old price tag $10.50. well i guess those days are gone. it looks like im going to source it online, these hobby store prices are just way too much money. so where is a good place to go, i see modeltrainstuff.com has a good selection with prices that are fairly reasonable. 

also whats the consensus here. 
atlas vs. peco vs. micro engineering vs. kato? is the atlas still a good track for the money, that's what i have always used in the past.

also code 100 VS. code 83?
i always used code 83 because i just really didnt like the black ties and the ties also looked too big. why do people seem to use code 100 more?

flex vs. snap?
i always used snap track in the past. should i buy flex? i would probably still use snap for the ends as the radius will already be set less messing around with radius


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Peco is more expensive than Atlas. Here is a dependable on line
dealer's offer for Atlas code 100 flex which is what, likely, most
of us use.

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Atlas-HO-Code-100-36-Super-Flex-Track-25-pieces-p/atl-168-25.htm

Here is Atlas code 83 flex:

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...qmt=p&hvbmt=bp&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_2g4phq7ztu_p

By all means go with flex track. It is much easier to form into the curves
that you want. Sectional track forces you to use predetermined
radius choices.

But, I do advocate Peco Insulfrog turnouts. They are a tad more expensive
than Atlas but you eliminate turnout derails completely with them.

http://stuccu.com/s/Peco+Turnouts-MbSLsTI-Buy-Exclusive-Deals-70-OFF-Save-Big-Lowest-Price-On-Peco-Turnouts-Best-In-Stock-Fast-Free-Shipping?keyword=%2Bpeco%20%2Bturnouts&matchtype=b&querystring=peco%20code%2083%20turnouts&netid=2&aaid=555390b0b1b1c62d904af6c7&oid=29334458565&caid=555390b0b1b1c62d904af6c5&device=c&msclkid={mscklid}

The choice between code 83 and code 100 is a matter of taste. Those who
strive for a more realistic layout may chose code 83, however, some
older cars that have wheel flanges wider than current will have difficulty
with it. Code 100 is more widely available in hobby shops.

Don


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Local hobby shops have higher costs, so prices are usually higher. It's hard for them to compete with Internet shopping.

I try and spend some money with local shops, but I am not going to pay outrageous markups either. Sometimes you can talk them into a discount if you are buying a bunch of things, and are a regular, but not always.

Depends on what you are looking for as to who has good prices. Also many of the stronger hobby shops around the country sell on eBay, and have competitive pricing and free shipping, and most are "Top Rated Plus" sellers. I have gotten quite a few good deals that way.

Track, everyone has different opinions, and all are good.

Peco Turnouts are becoming the preferred, because they are well built. So people are switching to Peco track to go with them. Shopping around a bit, you can usually get Peco Track for almost the same price as Atlas.

People like Mirco Engineering and Kato for other reasons.

Code 100 vs. 83, again both are fine, some like the look of 83 better.

Flex vs. Snap, again both are good, depends on what you are doing. Snap is easier to put together and work with, so you can be playing with the trains quicker. Others like flex because they can make nice flowing curves around the layout, but it takes more planning and work.

Ultimately, it's up to you as to what you want. But if you already have invested in Atlas Code 83 snap products, nothing wrong with sticking with what you have been using if you are happy.

Have fun and enjoy the hobby!

John


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I always try to buy my stuff at my local hobby shops.....but I'm luckier than many, I have 2 great hobby shops in my city....I even used to work at one of them!

I like to see and hold what I am buying, so it works for me....I have bought over the internet a couple of times, and have found things on ebay that I would have never found anywhere, but I like to buy locally....last thing we need is to see the local hobbyshop totally disappear, then it wouldn't be long before we're all pissed at how much things cost on the internet....but we'll have no other place to go....

But whatever turns your crank.....


----------



## ad356 (Sep 8, 2015)

one local hobby shop was $27 for an atlas #4 "turnout". the other place had an $30 peco turnouts, which is acceptable i was impressed with the quality, you pay more you might get more. his prices on radius sections of peco i think was nuts, he was at $25 for a package of 6. the first shop was nearly $10 then the online price for atlas turnouts. i get that their prices would be a few dollars more and i HAVE no problem with that, but $10. they also did not have nearly was a needed, they only had 1 turnout of each type. i would also rather buy locally but not at the expense of $10 more for a simple, cheap atlas turnout


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I would dump the 4X8 sheet of plywood layout and go with an around the wall layout where you can have broader curves and more running room. Plus, you have the already have the plywood to use for the benchwork.


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

I agree with Hobo on LHS - I like and prefer to spend my money there, and to hold and eyeball what I am buying.
However...sadly....my budget usually keeps me away from the LHS, and leads me to the internet sources.


----------



## ad356 (Sep 8, 2015)

D&J Railroad said:


> I would dump the 4X8 sheet of plywood layout and go with an around the wall layout where you can have broader curves and more running room. Plus, you have the already have the plywood to use for the benchwork.


arent most of those layouts switching yards? i would like continuous operation not really a point to point type of layout. i also am going to go with flex-track for everything except the turnouts as i found a nice site that carries a fixture type product to help me with the radius they are called sweepsticks by a site called fast-tracks. they actually have fixtures to make your own track and switches, i like the idea and i think it would give much better quality track but those fixtures are expensive.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Ad356 -- I don't know how long you've been in the hobby, but it's not cheap. You can check Walthers (www.walthers.com) for the MSRP of most items. I would never pay more than that, and it sounds like some of the prices you discovered are well above.

I would call Atlas good but not great track. Their turnouts are made using riveted hinges, which tend to fail as they get older. Personally, I like Microengineering flex track and Walthers Shinohara turnouts. I like Microengineering turnouts, but they don't make enough different kinds to suit me. Your instinct is right with regard to hand laid track, and even with the fixtures, it's probably the cheapest. The tradeoff is time -- it takes much longer than using ready-made pieces.

Around the walls layouts are not necessarily point to point. Many of them include continuous running. If ypu go completely around, you just make a big circle, or you can have a large lobe at either end to allow for a loop of track.


----------

